# Dog barking sonic machines that work through walls?



## lanie (30 Aug 2008)

Wondering do these exist or does anyone know something that would work? Our neighbours dog is in the kitchen next door (semi) and barks when they leave. They are not approachable.. We have alrready been around 3 times complaining about the noise.


----------



## RMCF (30 Aug 2008)

*Re: Help - barking dogs!*

It might help in your argument if you could get a few other neighbours who are being annoyed by it to sign a petition just in case it goes to local council or Gardai.

But I'd speak to the owner 1st - and only go the official route if they brush you off.


----------



## deadwood (30 Aug 2008)

Put a barking dog in your own garden and see how the neighbour likes it.


----------



## Ash 22 (30 Aug 2008)

*Re: Help - barking dogs!*

Yes it is most annoying. I have dogs myself and would be very aware of them barking late at night as neighbour has young children so once they're put in theres no more noise. There was something on the news just recently about noise control laws being implemented, wonder does that take in noisy dogs issue.


----------



## Purple (30 Aug 2008)

*Re: Help - barking dogs!*

I have a dog which barks at night on occasion but I am a light sleeper and would always sort it out straight away. I suggest that anyone who is woken by a barking dog should call the owner straight away (the later the better).


----------



## niceoneted (30 Aug 2008)

If they are not approachable and unwilling to take responsibility you should take them to court under Control of Dogs Act. Very straight forward and you don't need a solicitor. You need to have noted dates and times of barking/nuisance and also the attempts you made to make neighbour aware and give them opportunity to do something to rectify situation.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2008)

deadwood said:


> Put a barking dog in your own garden and see how the neighbour likes it.


Why would they inflict that on themselves when they are already unhappy with the neighbours' barking dog!?



lanie said:


> We have alrready been around 3 times complaining about the noise.


And what did they say?


----------



## lanie (31 Aug 2008)

They didn't say much. Looked at us like I had three heads! They did turn it down but within a short while music goes back up. They seem to be pretty friendly with others in the park which kinda intimidates us now as others are a little unsavoury!


----------



## Towger (1 Sep 2008)

lanie said:


> Wondering do these exist or does anyone know something that would work?


 
These do exist, a large number of my elderly relations have them! They can be turned up very loud, so that is not a problem. They seem to use a microwave sensor, to they will go through a wooden door, windows with curtains etc no problem. As for a solid brick or modern foil lined plasterboard wall, I doubt it. I don't know were they got them from, but they were expensive enough.


----------



## deadwood (10 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Why would they inflict that on themselves when they are already unhappy with the neighbours' barking dog!?


 Sorry, clubman - it's an old joke.


----------



## bacchus (11 Sep 2008)

lanie said:


> They did turn it down but within a short while music goes back up.


 
How do you turn down a singing dog?


----------



## sam h (11 Sep 2008)

> Our neighbours dog is in the kitchen next door (semi) and barks when they leave.


 


> They did turn it down but within a short while music goes back up.


 
Is it music or a barking dog you're complaining about??


----------



## Celtwytch (12 Sep 2008)

bacchus said:


> How do you turn down a singing dog?


 
Use the volume control, of course!


----------



## kkelliher (12 Sep 2008)

i had the same problem and purchased a product from the link below and it worked a treat. if the machine didnt pick up the barking you have a transmitter which you press to set off the machine. worked within about 2 weeks and havnt used it since. the dog in question was a puppy so i think it trained him at a young age to stop barking. you do need to keep the machine in the cover supplied otherwise it will get distroyed in the rain. works on batteries or adaptor.

http://www.ultimatebarkcontrol.com/


----------



## TreeTiger (12 Sep 2008)

Which one did you get kkelliher, the Dog Silencer Pro?  I would be tempted to shell out the $89.95 if I was fairly certain it would work.


----------



## Gaothfar (13 Sep 2008)

I had this problem years ago and solved it with a tape recorder. I made a tape of the dog barking and played it back quietly so the neighbours couldn't hear it, but their dog could and it went balistic. Every now and then I would play the tape, usually when I was going out. Within a week the dog was gone.
You can put the tape on repeat when you go shopping but if your neighbours are phychos, as mine were, you have to be very careful and make sure humans can't hear it.


----------



## kkelliher (15 Sep 2008)

yes it was the dog silencer pro and it worked for us


----------



## ninsaga (15 Sep 2008)

Gaothfar said:


> I had this problem years ago and solved it with a tape recorder. I made a tape of the dog barking and played it back quietly so the neighbours couldn't hear it, but their dog could and it went balistic. Every now and then I would play the tape, usually when I was going out. Within a week the dog was gone.
> You can put the tape on repeat when you go shopping but if your neighbours are phychos, as mine were, you have to be very careful and make sure humans can't hear it.



..so.. whats a tape recorder?


----------

